# Hello from Greece!



## beataat (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm Beata, 30 years old and obsessed with make up!Thank you all for the wonderful advice and the time you spent for swatches,tutorials and hauls!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

i hope you have fun chatting with us!


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello


----------



## n_c (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2011)

enjoy yourself !


----------



## sayah (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome Beata!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome Beata!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Have fun exploring all Spektra has to offer!!  You'll be in great company!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## bis (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## beataat (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome! It's good to see more people from Greece here!


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 12, 2011)

Enjoy exploring.  Welcome from Greece--can I come and stay with you sometime, I have always wanted to visit?


----------



## ariadne_vanesa (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello girls I am Peggy and I am from Greece too!  Geia sou Beata!


----------



## katred (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## User38 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Peggy


----------

